# Dog REALLY wants to play fetch =D



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Dog Really Wants To Play Fetch With Statue | Tosh.0 Blog


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That is too freaking cute! You kinda feel bad for the dog for a minute, then you laugh again.


----------

